# Nipples (NSFW)



## stsinner (Mar 26, 2009)

This clock on the courthouse in Marlborough, Massachusetts evidently have something bad wrong, as it has not only stopped keeping time, but the mechanism that keeps the 4 sides synchronized is obviously no longer intact..


----------



## nikonguy (Mar 26, 2009)

stsinner said:


> Nipples (NSFW)



did I miss something?


----------



## stsinner (Mar 26, 2009)

nikonguy said:


> did I miss something?



Realized the thread wasn't a good idea after I posted it-piercings, but you can't delete a thread, so I had to improvise..  I don't think piercings belong here, now that I think about it, and I'm not crazy about infractions.  I was actually lucky enough to shoot 7 different women at my local tattoo parlor that had piercings all over-more pain than I can fathom!!  But they love showing off.  I thought it was too porn-like to be taken seriously.  I like the Marlboro courthouse clock picture.

Maybe a Mod can delete it for me.


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 26, 2009)

:addpics:That represent the title.

Anyhow, that is a nice photojournalism shot.


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 26, 2009)

Now listen here at what you did.  I was at work and I said to a coworker, "Look at this, Nipples (NSFW).  Now how am I not supposed to click that now?  I want to see the nipples!"  So, I restrained and left it.  Now I'm at home, kids are in bed, wife is at work, and........  a clock????????


----------



## Cred (Mar 26, 2009)

You got me.


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 26, 2009)

I feel so sad...... LIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiberius47 (Mar 26, 2009)

In the words of the eminently quotable Ralph Wiggam...

"You're deceptive."


----------



## elemental (Mar 26, 2009)

If you link to it on another site, they'll probably stop bothering you about it.


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol, the whole wide internet, and we won't just google it, but instead pester you for pierced nips....Lol.


----------

